# إكرف البنت تحبك ....حب البنت تكرفك..!!!!



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

*إكرف البنت تحبك........حب البنت تكرفك*
* ( إكرف يعنى طنش ومش تهتم )*



* يا بنتى سيبك منه هو الراجل كده زى المسمار مش بيجى إلا بالدق على دماغه*


* وطبعااااااااااا كلنا عارفين مثل طابع البوسته *


* أكيد كلكم بتقولوا دلوقتى ايه الكلام اللى بداية بتقوله ده*

* الكلام ده اللى بيتقال فعلا*
* لما الراجل يلاقى البنت بتحبه ومهتمه بيه*
* يقوم هو يكرفها ( يطنشها يعنى بس بلغة المثل اللى فوق )*
* ويقول عشان تحبنى أكتر ماهم البنات كده*
* كل ما تكرفهم يحبوك*
* طبعا دى سياسة المثل اللى فوق*


* والبنت كمان لما تلاقى الراجل بيحبها ومهتم بيها*
* تطنشه وتديله على دماغه*
* زى مابيقول مثل المسمار*
* وتقول هم الرجاله كده مش بييجوا إلا بالدق على دماغهم*


* يا ترى الأمثال دى صح؟*
* واحنا ليه بنقولها وبنعمل بيها؟*
* هل لأن دى فعلا الحقيقه *
* واحنا مش بنحب إلا اللى يطنشنا ويديلنا على دماغنا؟*
* ونجرى ورا اللى مش مهتم بينا؟*
* ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* واللى بيحبنا نتقل عليه ونطنشه؟*


* أسفه عشان طولت عليكم بالكلام*
* بس الموضوع استفزنى لأنى بسمع عنه كتير*

*وعشان كده نقلته عشان نتناقش فيه مع بعض*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

لالالالالالالالالالا
الامثال دى غلط
اولا البنت والولد الى بيعمل كدة يبقى بيفكر صح
طب ليه انا محبش البنت واهتم بيه اكتر وومكرفهاش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهى هتحس بكدة وهتقيمة وتحترم فيا كدة
ونفس النقطة للبنت
بس صدقينى هى فلسفة مصرية فاشلة
ان الى بيحبنى اكرفه
ومبداء غلط
دا القديس اغسطينوس بيقول شىء جميل اوى
الى يقاببل الخير بالخير يبقى انسان
والى يقابل شر بخير يبقى انسان ملائكى
ونفس المبداء الى يقابل الحب بكرفة دا يبقى مش كويس
والى يقابل الحب بالحب شىء جميل
اعترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررض
وتسجيل اعجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب
ازاى مش عارف
الرب يباركك
موضوع جميل اوى
http://www.dxbai.com/vb/imgcache/2/22692dxbai.jpgوردةhttp://www.dxbai.com/vb/imgcache/2/22692dxbai.jpg


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

ههههههههههه ميرسي علي الاعتراض والاعجاب للموضوع

بس انا مش بقول كله كده

الموضوع بيشمل الاشخاص اللي ده تفكيرهم وانا كتير بشوف كده وبستغرب

انا عن نفسي احب الناس يعاملوني زي منا بعاملهم لكن للاسف مش ده اللي بيحصل في بعض الاحيان ولا مع الاشخاص اللي بنقابلهم لانهم بالطبع مختلفين عن بعض

بس الموضوع بيوضح ان في ناس كده للاسف​


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

دول ناس مريضة نفسيا
وعندهم عقدة نقص بيحولو يليطو الدنيا
وفالاخر هما الى بيتعبو
لان الولد لما بيتكرف بيكرف هو كمان
اةةةة نسيت اضعم تقيم
ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههه ميرسي ليك علي المتابعة

ومعاك حق بيكون مرض سواء من الولد او البنت اللي بيعمل كده بيكون في تفكيره انه زي ما اتعمل فيه يعمل في غيره

وده مبدأ غير محبب بالمره لان الطرف التاني ملوش زنب في كده​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 مايو 2011)

كنت انا بتعامل كدة بس مش مع بنت بعينها ، او حتى مع البنات عموما
لا كان طبع فيا وبدون قصد مبديش اهتمام لحد باختلاف الجنسين
وددة طبعا حاجة غلط مش صح 

ومن المعاملة دي في حد اتشدلي اوي ، ولما قربنا وابتديت اهتم بيه واسأل عنو كتير ، والواحد من جواه اتغير 

لمممممممممممممست دي اووووووووووي وشوفتها :



روزي86 قال:


> * واحنا مش بنحب إلا اللى يطنشنا ويديلنا على دماغنا؟*​
> * ونجرى ورا اللى مش مهتم بينا؟*​
> * ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​
> ​


 
شكرا روزي موضوع حلو​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> كنت انا بتعامل كدة بس مش مع بنت بعينها ، او حتى مع البنات عموما
> لا كان طبع فيا وبدون قصد مبديش اهتمام لحد باختلاف الجنسين
> وددة طبعا حاجة غلط مش صح
> 
> ...




شكرا ليك علي كلامك 

ربنا يعوضك واهم شئ ان من جواك اتغيرت لان كان عندك استعداد للتغيير ده


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (31 مايو 2011)

معدتش بتفرق معايا
حتى هقولك على حاجة كمان
كلب صديق خير من صديق كلب


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> معدتش بتفرق معايا
> حتى هقولك على حاجة كمان
> كلب صديق خير من صديق كلب




احنا بنقاش الموضوع يا رامي

احب اعرف وجهة نظرك او صادفت في حياتك اشخاص من النوعية دي ام لا؟

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 مايو 2011)

*إكرف البنت تحبك........حب البنت تكرفك*
* ( إكرف يعنى طنش ومش تهتم )

ايوه يا روزى صح الكلام فى بنات كدا بس مش كلهم
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

لا الامثال دي غلط طبعا

الحب = حب
والمعامله بالمثل
اللي بيحب وبيهتم بحد اكيد هيلاقي نفس الشئ والعكس

صعب الاقي اهتمام وحب واحترام من شخص واجي انا بدون سبب اكرفه 
او اديه فوق راسه عشان يحبني اكتر
هايجي منين بقي الحب بالطريقه دي مهو اكيد هايزهق ويبعد بسبب المعامله دي

 وايه السبب اللي يخلي حد يعمل كدا
مع انسان بيحترمه وبيحبه ويبهتم بيه ؟


وميرسي يا روزي علي مواضعيك الجميله


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 مايو 2011)

ميرسى روز على موضوعك الجميل يا امرتى

​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (31 مايو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احنا بنقاش الموضوع يا رامي
> 
> احب اعرف وجهة نظرك او صادفت في حياتك اشخاص من النوعية دي ام لا؟
> 
> ميرسي لمرورك



شكرا يا روزي
بس عموما البنات كلها بتحب الولد اللي بيتقل عليهم ويديهم على دماغهم :smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *إكرف البنت تحبك........حب البنت تكرفك*
> * ( إكرف يعنى طنش ومش تهتم )
> 
> ايوه يا روزى صح الكلام فى بنات كدا بس مش كلهم
> *​




ميرسي ليك يا هيرو

للاسف في بنات وشباب كده


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا الامثال دي غلط طبعا
> 
> الحب = حب
> والمعامله بالمثل
> ...




نورتي يا قمر

ربنا يعوضك

كلامك صح جدا لازم يكون في تقدير للحب ده عشان يستمر ويكبر انما بالمعاملة السيئة من اي طرف الحب هيقل ومع الوقت هينتهي


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى روز على موضوعك الجميل يا امرتى
> 
> ​




نورتي يا حبيبتي

بس فين رأيك يا توتا

بلاش الحركات دي ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> شكرا يا روزي
> بس عموما البنات كلها بتحب الولد اللي بيتقل عليهم ويديهم على دماغهم :smil15:




هههههههههههه مش كلهم علي فكره بيحبوا كده واللي بيحبوا كده دي بقي حاجة راجعة للشخصية بتاعتها

وبردو علي فكره في شباب بيحبوا بردو اللي تتقل عليهم زي منتا بتقول

بس هنا السؤال

ليه كده ليه مش نحترم مشاعر بعض ونقدر الحب ده ؟

سؤال محير بجد

اشكر مرورك​


----------



## bilseka (1 يونيو 2011)

انا مش مؤمن بالامثال ديه
لان لو الاتنين بيحبوا بعض فعلا ولا ده هيكرف ولا ديه هتديلو على دماغه


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

bilseka قال:


> انا مش مؤمن بالامثال ديه
> لان لو الاتنين بيحبوا بعض فعلا ولا ده هيكرف ولا ديه هتديلو على دماغه




كل الشكر لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2011)

اليوم التطنيش مش بينفع
كان زمان ممكن
اليوم مع وسائل الاتصال
صوت وصورة
في غيرها كتير......
وفي غيره كتير
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (1 يونيو 2011)

*موضوع حلو روزى رغم انى مش كنت فاهمه معنى الكلمة فى الاول 
(اكرفها ) هههه بس فهمتها دلوقتى ,راعوا ظروفنا ياجماعة مش كلنا نعرف 
الكلمات ديه ههههه

*


----------



## girgis2 (1 يونيو 2011)

*إكرف البنت تحبك........حب البنت تكرفك*
 * ( إكرف يعنى طنش ومش تهتم )*
*يا بنتى سيبك منه هو الراجل كده زى المسمار مش بيجى إلا بالدق على دماغه*
*وطبعااااااااااا كلنا عارفين مثل طابع البوسته

هههههههههه
موضوع ظريف ودمه خفيف تشكري عليه روزي

وأعتقد ان مش كل أمثال جدودنا صح يعني*​


----------



## شميران (1 يونيو 2011)

*الموضوع جميل جدا ياروزي كالعادة*
* وكلامك صحيح في ناس كثير يفكروا مثل هدا التفكير بس اكيد غلط ومع الاسف احنة بنصادفهم بحياتنة بس لازم  المشاعر الجميلة نعبر عنها ومنتركها تتعفن في قلبنا *


----------



## soso a (1 يونيو 2011)

الحب ليه اشكال كتير فى فرق يعنى حب البنت لامها ولاخوها ولابوها 
وحب الولد والبنت المعرف 
النوع الاول حتى لو كان فى واحد بيرد بتطنيش مش نقدر نرد بتطنيش لان فى شخصيات كده مش تعرف تعبر عن حبها بالمعامله ولا الكلام 
الحب الاخوى او حب الام لبنتها او حب الاب لبنته 
فى شخصيات مش بتعرف تعبر عن حبها 
====================
وطبعا حب الولد والبنت 
لازم يبقى فى اهتمام بين الطرفين مش ينفع اهماااااااال وتطنيش خالص 
غير بقى لو شخصيه الولد كده والبنت فاهماه وعارفه انه بيحبها 
لان فى ولاد مش تعرف تعبر او بتتكسف وبتحسها ضعف 
الموضوع ليه كذا جانب 
ومليان كلام ولو قاعدت اتكلم مش هخلص 
ميرسى روزى على مواضيعك الجامده والسكر


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> اليوم التطنيش مش بينفع
> كان زمان ممكن
> اليوم مع وسائل الاتصال
> صوت وصورة
> ...




هههههههههههههه

ميرسي مرورك يا كليمو

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *موضوع حلو روزى رغم انى مش كنت فاهمه معنى الكلمة فى الاول *
> * (اكرفها ) هههه بس فهمتها دلوقتى ,راعوا ظروفنا ياجماعة مش كلنا نعرف *
> * الكلمات ديه ههههه*




هههههههههههه ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

بس في بداية الموضوع موضحه تحتها المعني ههههههههههه

​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يونيو 2011)

انا عندي سؤال
يعني ايه اكرف ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *إكرف البنت تحبك........حب البنت تكرفك*
> * ( إكرف يعنى طنش ومش تهتم )*
> *يا بنتى سيبك منه هو الراجل كده زى المسمار مش بيجى إلا بالدق على دماغه*
> *وطبعااااااااااا كلنا عارفين مثل طابع البوسته
> ...




هههههههههههه ميرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (2 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> الحب ليه اشكال كتير فى فرق يعنى حب البنت لامها ولاخوها ولابوها
> وحب الولد والبنت المعرف
> النوع الاول حتى لو كان فى واحد بيرد بتطنيش مش نقدر نرد بتطنيش لان فى شخصيات كده مش تعرف تعبر عن حبها بالمعامله ولا الكلام
> الحب الاخوى او حب الام لبنتها او حب الاب لبنته
> ...



ميرسي حبيبتي لكلامك ومرورك

ربنا يفرحك


----------

